# Civil Service Status



## tjm231 (Oct 14, 2008)

does anybody know how long you have in between jobs before you lose your civil service status? Im in the process of a lateral transfer but am looking at a few weeks possibly before I start my new job. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

tjm231 said:


> does anybody know how long you have in between jobs before you lose your civil service status? Im in the process of a lateral transfer but am looking at a few weeks possibly before I start my new job. Any help would be appreciated.


If you resign from your current job you have 5 years of civil service status to get reinstated with your former department or another.


----------



## DPD215 (May 2, 2007)

I resigned from my last position as a patrolman and Civil Service only gave me 3 years to transfer. I'm not sure if it is situational or if they changed it, but also, I have yet to see anything in writing from them.


----------

